# Hello everyone !! I’m new! I have issues in my marriage.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2018)

I married a wonderful man! 
Sometimes I wonder if I just over analyze situations , or just think of the worst outcome sometimes. 
I am here to read others advice and issues and see if I can work out my own. I am not fully comfortable about sharing too much at this time . I am still learning about the rules and how to post and add advice to discussions ! At this point just saying hello!😀


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I married a wonderful man!
> Sometimes I wonder if I just over analyze situations , or just think of the worst outcome sometimes.
> I am here to read others advice and issues and see if I can work out my own. I am not fully comfortable about sharing too much at this time . I am still learning about the rules and how to post and add advice to discussions ! At this point just saying hello!😀


Hi MW3, welcome. My best initial advice to you is not to hold back anything. Lack of details might not get the most accurate responses and the people here are helpful and been through anything you can think of!


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Mom Dont worry ur safe here if we can help just ask. Take care


----------

